# lutron "screwless" cover plate removal.



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

whats the trick to separating the cover from base plate? pull or pry from the top?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Skinny screwdriver, twist slightly in between the two parts at the bottom


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Or hit it with the claw end of your hammer full force.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> Or hit it with the claw end of your hammer full force.


I missed the face plate...:icon_eek:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Eh. That's okay.It's just a wall.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Sawzall.

Then install a normal plate when you're done.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> Or hit it with the claw end of your hammer full force.


definately what i feel like doing the worst is trying to make them look good on a mini-stone tile wall. that and the EE speced a high$$$ multi location dimming system that was inoperable. called lutron 2x and they said it should work. after installation, no go. one more call and they say "we no longer make the part to make it work". WTF. non returnable to boot. not to mention all the time screwing with it.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

zoltan said:


> definately what i feel like doing the worst is trying to make them look good on a mini-stone tile wall. that and the EE speced a high$$$ multi location dimming system that was inoperable. called lutron 2x and they said it should work. after installation, no go. one more call and they say "we no longer make the part to make it work". WTF. non returnable to boot. not to mention all the time screwing with it.



What specific system? What was not working? And what part did they say wasn't made? 

I have done literally hundreds of Lutron systems and their tech support has always been excellent...something doesn't sound right here. 

I have been able to get parts and support for systems in excess of 20 years old.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

zoltan said:


> whats the trick to separating the cover from base plate? pull or pry from the top?


Give this a shot..:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

God I hate those plates so much :cursing:. It's a pain to get them to sit nice and get them to snap together well. 

First one I used came with a GFCI, it went into the trash with the box the GFCI came in, in a few pieces from when I punched it. A small flat head or knife seems to be the way to go to get them off nicely though.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of pussies.

You guys do own a pair of hands with fingers attached to them don't ya?
:thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Those of you who seem to have difficulty with screwless really ought to go buy a few and put them onto switches in your own house and practice on them a few times if that is what it takes to bring you out of your untrained fog and into the professional arena. They are not that difficult under most all situations, even 5 gang ones.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It amazes me how, when faced with an unknown, the default response is, "What a piece of shît!"


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

My default response to most everything is what a piece of ****. Unless it's a power tool made by Milwaukee in the 50's, then it's awesome.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Explosives are a fun option.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Screwless plates are awesome - especially where you got multiple gangs, because the back part of the plate helps you line everything up before you tighten it down. Those that dont like them.. just dont know how to use them.

~Matt


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the only people that notice the fact that they are screwless are other electricains...and maybe decorators and really anal retentive home owners...but i dont think twice about installing them now... hang on to the backplates for scratched ones its always handy to use as a tool to straighten out 5 gangs and such. 

I would almost say that 7 out of ten customers never know that they have a switched outlet in the room let along screwless plates...


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

zoltan said:


> whats the trick to separating the cover from base plate? pull or pry from the top?


----------



## Al13Cu29 (Nov 2, 2010)

zoltan said:


> definately what i feel like doing the worst is trying to make them look good on a mini-stone tile wall. that and the EE speced a high$$$ multi location dimming system that was inoperable. called lutron 2x and they said it should work. after installation, no go. one more call and they say "we no longer make the part to make it work". WTF. non returnable to boot. not to mention all the time screwing with it.


Call the local Lutron Rep.

He sometimes can do wonders. :thumbsup:


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

Flexible putty knife. Go straight down one side and they pop right off. 
I have one I have been using for twenty years with the edges completely rounded off. It does a lot without doing damage.


----------



## SaimHaim (Apr 3, 2011)

First time I ran into one I Popped it apart with a fingernail. Couple minutes later I noticed a bunch of red stuff all over the wall. Weird I thought, until I looked at my finger and noticed I was leaking all over the place. Now I pop em with a razor knife.


----------

